# looking for deer lease



## Gold Tip Hunter (Apr 10, 2012)

2 Guys looking for 150-300 acres to lease. hardwood/pine mix. Anywhere from around Jasper county north toward hall and Jackson county. Would even consider as little as 100 acres. Power and water would be great not essential.Year round access for turkeys and camping. Send Pm if you have something.


----------



## thurmongene (May 11, 2012)

Hello Gold Tip Hunter,  When you find this treasure you're looking for, I would like to go in on it with ya. For me and a grandson, age 13, never got a deer.  thanks, tgm.


----------



## church (May 14, 2012)

*members needed*

653 acres in monroe co,has opening in its club the lease is 7900.00 this year. we need at least three for a total of ten people on the lease,last year we kill 15 total its a good club with deer and turkeys.gas line runs through the middle of the property.give me a call at 478-994-3374 thanks terry,that would be 790.00 a piece


----------

